# Spilo?



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Well this would either be a spilo or a mac. Doesnt look like a pygo to me. Im hoping to pick this guy up soon. He looks a little unfead. With the folding stomach and all that. Also definitly deserves more then a bare tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice Mac-


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Pick him up!....Very nice Gold Mac/Spilo. I have 9 of them 5-6"


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Serrasalmus spilopleura


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Without a positive collection point S. Mac.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Serrasalmus spilopleura


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yep, it's a nice looking little mac.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

so its a mac, spilo, mac/spilo, mac, spilo, mac
haha either way doesnt matter to me. i want it. I just hope the sale goes through.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It's a mac period-


----------

